# مالهم الستات  كدة (ممنوع دخول الستات )



## kokielpop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جايبلكم يارجاله شويه حاجات هتعجبكم 


الســـتّ في سنّ 20 مثل كرة القدم يجري وراءها 22واحد

     وفي سنّ 30 مثل كرة السلّة يجري وراءها 10

     وفي سنّ 40 مثل كرة البولو يجري وراءعا واحد فقط

     وفي سنّ 50 مثل كرة التنس كل واحد يرميها للثاني

      أمّــا في سنّ 60 مثل كرة الجولف على أقرب حفرة وأرمي


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.
بدون تعليق متنساش ان غالبية المشرفين بنات 
شكلك بيرسم على طرد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*عندك حق يا كوكي البوب

بس ملكش دعوه بيهم 

ابعد عن الشر وغنيله

مرسي ليك​*


----------



## نرمين باهر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بدون تعليق متنساش ان غالبية المشرفين بنات 
شكلك بيرسم على طرد
حلوه منك يا مينا


----------



## بحبك يا رب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههه جميلة ميرسى


----------



## فادية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هعمل  نفسي  مشوفتش  حاجة  واعديهالك  المرة  دي *
*بس  اوعى  تعيدها تاااااااااااااااااااااااااني *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس  هقولك  حاجة  الراجل  من سن  ال 40  وبيبقى عامل  زي  كرة الجولف *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## nonaa (6 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه
حلوة دى يا فاديه​


----------



## kokielpop (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه 

شكرا جداااااا لمروركم  الكبير دة 

نورتو الموضوع ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ليه بس كدا 
:smil8::gun::act23::boxing:
 نصحية مني يابني ابعد عنا بلاش تلعب  معانا
:act19::nunu0000:

واسمع كلام اخواتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kokielpop (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه 

انتى مش تعرفى تعملى معايا حاجة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​*


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*اممممممممم*
*شكلك بتعلب في عداد عمرك *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتى مش تعرفى تعملى معايا حاجة
> 
> ...



*لأ تعرف و تعرف اوى كمان عشان هى مش لوحدها:spor22:​*


----------



## dark_angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا  يساعدك  و يقويك فى الايام  الجاية لان الجماعة دول مش هيسبوك فى حالك ان كيدهم عظيم*
*بس الكلام اللى انت قولتله حلو جدا  ربنا يوفقك و يقويك*​


----------



## kokielpop (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*يارب ساعدنى على هذة الشبات  اللى مش عاوزين يسبونى فى حالى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه


جامد اوووووووووووووى​*


----------



## فونتالولو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 نو كومنت 
 اصل يابني احنا نصكو التاني مش تقدرو تعيشو من غيرنا*


----------



## kokielpop (25 يناير 2009)

*شكرا جدا لمروكم 

نورتم الموضوع ​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة

تسلم


----------



## kokielpop (26 يناير 2009)

*


كليمو قال:



هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة

تسلم

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يخليك كليمو 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## michail albert (27 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الكلام الجامد ده


----------



## kokielpop (28 يناير 2009)

*


michail albert قال:



			هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الكلام الجامد ده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه التشجيع الحلو دة 

شكرا جدا لمرورك ​*


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kokielpop (29 يناير 2009)

*


مايكل مايك قال:



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يفرحك قلبك ويديم السعادة عليك يارب 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2009)

*بقا كده لا ومنزله فى مكان مشرفته هتيجى تظبطك هههههههههههههههههههههه
اسمع كلامهم وابعد عننا يا kokielpop*


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2009)

مش عارفه ليه اييدى بتسرح منى وعاوزة تشوف كارت احمر كده يلا ربنا يستر هعمل انى ماخدتش بالى وعلى رائى فاديتى حبيبتى هههههههههه


----------



## kokielpop (30 يناير 2009)

*


swety koky girl قال:



بقا كده لا ومنزله فى مكان مشرفته هتيجى تظبطك هههههههههههههههههههههه
اسمع كلامهم وابعد عننا يا kokielpop

أنقر للتوسيع...




twety قال:



			مش عارفه ليه اييدى بتسرح منى وعاوزة تشوف كارت احمر كده يلا ربنا يستر هعمل انى ماخدتش بالى وعلى رائى فاديتى حبيبتى هههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه 

كارت احمر لمين ؟:t9:

انا مش بخاف :t30:

شكرا لمروركم 

نورتم الموضوع ​*


----------



## ناوناو (30 يناير 2009)

خد بالك أن كل اللي دخلوا أنسات وسيدات
وكده أنت بتلعب في عداد عمرك لأن المشاركين الأولاد مش كتير
ولكن حلوة قوي بتاعة سن الأربعين ربنا يقويك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kokielpop (1 فبراير 2009)

*


ناوناو قال:



			خد بالك أن كل اللي دخلوا أنسات وسيدات
وكده أنت بتلعب في عداد عمرك لأن المشاركين الأولاد مش كتير
ولكن حلوة قوي بتاعة سن الأربعين ربنا يقويك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه

نعمل ايه ؟

ربنا على الظالم 

هههههههههههههه

شكرا جدا لمرورك 

نورتى الاموضوع ​*


----------



## twety (1 فبراير 2009)

> انا مش بخاف :t30:


 
*امممممممم*

*طيب الصيام قرب*
*وكمان لسه بدايه سنه جديده*

*الطيب احسن*
*سماح النوبه *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*لا يافادية وانتى الصادقة 

الراجل من سن الاربيعين بيبقى كورة شراب ومقطوع كمان هيه بس ​*


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2009)

*عندك حق يا انجى*
*على العموم ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى ليك يا kokielpop*​


----------



## kokielpop (9 فبراير 2009)

*


twety قال:



امممممممم

طيب الصيام قرب
وكمان لسه بدايه سنه جديده

الطيب احسن
سماح النوبه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


واصلن انتى كنتى تعرفى تعملى حاجة معايا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​*


----------



## kokielpop (9 فبراير 2009)

*


engy_love_jesus قال:



لا يافادية وانتى الصادقة 

الراجل من سن الاربيعين بيبقى كورة شراب ومقطوع كمان هيه بس ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


احنا بردوة كدة 

انجى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​*


----------



## kokielpop (9 فبراير 2009)

*


مريم12 قال:



عندك حق يا انجى
على العموم ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى ليك يا kokielpop​

أنقر للتوسيع...


خليكى بعيد عنهم احسن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​*


----------

